# Flatband sources



## hall (Feb 27, 2011)

I would like some sources for rubber flatbands.

All I have been able to find is surgical tubing.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Easiest is to contact one of the people who sell slingshots and such on this forum. You can purchase from them by PayPal safely.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Medical supply shops! Ask for 100% latex exercise bands! Shops that sell wheelchairs and crutches should carry these.


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

You can get latex stretch bands at walmart or go on ebay. Thera-band would be a very good choice.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.protherapysupplies.com/Shop-by-Brand/Thera-Band-Exercise-Bands


----------



## Crossbow (Feb 12, 2011)

Try YogaAccessories.com for Thera Band or rubbersheetroll.com for heavier stuff


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

smitty said:


> Easiest is to contact one of the people who sell slingshots and such on this forum. You can purchase from them by PayPal safely.


Smitty's right you can get some very good band set's or latex sheet if you want to cut your own.


----------

